# [Finnish NR] Kim Jokinen - 3.93 Pyraminx Average



## Username (Oct 19, 2014)

Description said:


> sub4 yay
> 
> I didn't know i was capable of this, turning isn't even that bad tbh


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 19, 2014)

2 prå gogo wr


----------



## Iggy (Oct 19, 2014)

Nice! Sub me once again.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 19, 2014)

vgj!

Shame about the little mess up on the last solve though


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 19, 2014)

yay, nice solves! gogo sub 3.5 with moyu!


----------



## Username (Oct 20, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> 2 prå gogo wr



lol



Iggy said:


> Nice! Sub me once again.



Thanks! 



ottozing said:


> vgj!
> 
> Shame about the little mess up on the last solve though



Tyvm!



XTowncuber said:


> yay, nice solves! gogo sub 3.5 with moyu!



Thanks! I just preordered the moyu, we'll see


----------

